# How much did you get out of Renin dichotomies?



## Dyidia (May 28, 2010)

I looked over them a while back and I didn't get much anything out of it.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

When I finally understood Reinin it was one of the few things that actually really clicked with my type. I was skeptical of them before but I think most of them are accurate, by and large.


----------



## Dyidia (May 28, 2010)

@_ephemereality_: if you don't mind sharing, how did you come to understand them? Like does it fall from certain structural qualities of the IMs, etc? I'd ask what you think they all mean, but that'd be a lot of writing.

What I read on wikisocion was just confusing.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Dying Acedia said:


> @_ephemereality_: if you don't mind sharing, how did you come to understand them? Like does it fall from certain structural qualities of the IMs, etc? I'd ask what you think they all mean, but that'd be a lot of writing.
> 
> What I read on wikisocion was just confusing.


I think the clarified descriptions helped a lot. I understand most of them though I don't always understand how they manifest when observing people.


----------



## Dyidia (May 28, 2010)

Looks like they added a lot to the wiki since I last checked. It's a lot clearer to me now.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

I am, and have, been using this to figure out my type. Every now and then I'll start up a page on what I think my reinen are. Recent threads in this forum on tactical/strategic have helped me clarify what dichotomies apply to me _right now_. A lot of them are the opposite of how I had them before. Interestingly enough, by Reinen, I'm an ESE. How this will evolve as time goes on depends on how well I understand the Reinen, and probably most importantly, how well I get over the hump inherent to taking your real-life experience and matching it to the system.

You focus too much on the concrete and you lose the possibility... and vice versa.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm somewhere in the middle. I tend to see some of them as more useful than others like the ones that define the quadras or cognitive styles. Also, I think alot of people identify with several dichotomies that are counter to their socionics type. I'm not sure yet if it's because the descriptions are poorly written or don't really get at what the dichotomy is all about or if people have poor self-awareness. 

Also, some are harder to grasp and get a sense of. Having real life examples alongside the description would be good. Give a scenario and how people on opposite sides of the dichotomy would be expected to respond.


----------

